# New to SMF!



## BorderBoy (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello All!  This is my first post to this forum.  I have wanted to get into smoking meat and fish for some time.  I was lucky enough that my family, for my birthday this year,  bought me a Masterbuilt smoker, Weber Connect with 2 probes, and a bunch of various wood chips.  I have done 3 briskets and 2 batches of ribs so far with awesome results.  I am realizing however, the more I smoke things, the more I don't know.    Lots of questions popping up.  So I'm here to learn from the experts and hopefully get some new recipes to try as well.  Really looking forward to visiting this forum frequently.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia, Borderboy,
This is the place to get all your answers from a lot of great people here 
Just ask and they will help all they can

David


----------



## BorderBoy (Oct 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Welcome from Nova Scotia, Borderboy,
> This is the place to get all your answers from a lot of great people here
> Just ask and they will help all they can
> 
> David


Thanks, David.   We're on either end of Canada but the smoke brings us together, eh?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome aboard from the Green Mtn. State. VT.

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks, David. We're on either end of Canada but the smoke brings us together, eh? 

My little boy ( lol,  43 ) lives in Vancouver. Loves it out there
Not that far with the WWW

David


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
Great to have you with us!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome from KC, BorderBoy.
Not familiar with the MB but will help if I can. Glad you joined us.


----------



## BorderBoy (Oct 4, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Welcome from KC, BorderBoy.
> Not familiar with the MB but will help if I can. Glad you joined us.


Thanks, Colin.  Seems like a great place to be with lots of helpful people!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2021)

BorderBoy said:


> Masterbuilt smoker, Weber Connect with 2 probes



Which Smoker do you have , mine is the Adventure Series MPS 230/S Propane/charcoal
Just learning myself since January of this year.

David


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from NE Ohio. I learned almost everything I know about smoking meats, curing bacon etc here. Been here a few years and still learn something here darn near every week.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome from Arkansas!


----------

